# Need help ASAP



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

Sammie is about 1 1/2 years now and doing extremely well I think with her training. However she is still unreliable when it comes to jumping. She hardly ever jumps on me since I'm the one most consistent with her and occasionally on my hubby; this leaves us little opportunity for correction. I will be moving home to help with the care of my elderly grandmother and Sammie will of course be going with me. I'm concerned with her jumping on my grandma and injuring her.. she's quite fragile and recently broke a hip. Anyone with advice on greatly effective techniques to address jumping. 

THANKS!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

if you are uncomfortable with it then use baby gates so sammy can't jump on her. Separate her from your grandmother if you are worried about it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The baby gates are a good idea. You could also keep Sammie on a leash when grandma is up and about. 

You can also enlist a few friends to help train Sammie to learn that she only gets attention when sitting. Good luck to you.


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Someone else mentioned that, but I would much rather take the time to train her to act appropriately then have to set boundaries for her. It would be useful for not only my grandma but anyone she is in close proximity with. Jumping is just not acceptable in my mind unless it is by command for some reason. I prefer to teach my dog how to live with me instead of having to restrict her from things because I'm too lazy to communicate to her what is ok and what isn't.


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

I like this idea of making her sit. Our dog at home does it and I think its wonderful, he's a little older and MUCH calmer though..  We've tried our best and she understand somewhat but its not that she is super jumpy all the time, it's more that when she is excited because someone comes home; that is when she jumps. She does great when you're just walking around.

I've been ignoring her until she sits or goes to mind her own business and then reward her with my attention and it seems to be working somewhat. It's the exciting parts of the day that are my concern.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If you have time to train it then go for it, I guess your title is what is confusing me as I figured that you wouldn't have much time to really correct it if you need help "asap". If you have time to go correct it then you'll definitely get advice on how to do it. Moxie is allowed to put her feet up on me because she needs to help me and alert me. I guess being a little dog it's not as big of an issue...atleast I don't see it as big of an issue.

I would definitely let people know they have to be consistant with sammy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree that using the leash is a good idea. And when the dog goes to jump pull the leash and say No. Practice with friends and family alot before going to your grandmothers and until you feel comfortable that she has understood it keep the leash on her. With time and repitition it will work.


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Great idea for the leash. I will start right away! Sorry about the confusion with time. I have about 6 weeks, which isn't long, yet I think I can greatly improve the issue in that time. Thanks again for everyone who posted!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Very important to teach the no jumping, not just with your grandmother but with any other person. That said, these dogs also have an innate sense about people that are fragile or ill and tend to be much more gentle. I'm sure that your grandmother will enjoy having the attention and companionship of your dog too.

Good luck!


----------



## Canelitas (Jul 13, 2009)

Jumping is what I'm currently working on with "Samson". When he jumps I turn my back on him (which he doesnt like) and I use the "sit" command, once he sits, I praise. He is learning quicky, of course he still jumps, but not like before. Maybe you can try that as well


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Safety, fun, and learning in that order.

Jumping is a natural thing for most dogs--we've never, ever encouraged Tessie, and she still jumps up now and again. Sammie's been doing this for a year and a half, so it wont' stop overnight. 

I'm sure that Sammie can learn an alternate behavior, but until then, if there's a chance he's going to hurt your grandma, gates or a leash or something are in order, not to replace training, but to supplement it and avert a potentially serious problem.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the one and only behavioral issue I have with Gilmour, and it's particularly serious because he has to spend saturday's around older folks that are not in good health.

I can deal with it when he does it to me, but they cannot.

I'm still working on it too.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have had great success with training that behavior on-lead 
before testing it off-lead. Harley will sit (or be told) as people approach, as well as when dogs approach. It just gives a more calming atmoshpere to the situation when the dog is sitting to greet anyone. This is a God-send in the nursing homes and re-hab centers with the very frail everywhere you look.
Harley gives the impression of a well trained animal when he sits and wags as someone approaches as well as when a 5 pound yorkie comes over to him. The lead in your hand is the key before expecting it without the lead.
As far as granny goes.........take every precaution with her possible, leash, having granny seated before the meeting, but at all costs protect granny.
WagonDog


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> Safety, fun, and learning in that order.
> 
> Jumping is a natural thing for most dogs--we've never, ever encouraged Tessie, and she still jumps up now and again. Sammie's been doing this for a year and a half, so it wont' stop overnight.
> 
> I'm sure that Sammie can learn an alternate behavior, but until then, if there's a chance he's going to hurt your grandma, gates or a leash or something are in order, not to replace training, but to supplement it and avert a potentially serious problem.


I would disagree here safety, learning, then fun. However I use NILIF is Moxie has to earn her down time, but I know she enjoys the figuring out of what she and o for her reward.

so maybe her fun and learning are combined

I think 6 weeks is plenty of time to teach Sammy, good luck with it!


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Cratemail said:


> Very important to teach the no jumping, not just with your grandmother but with any other person. That said, these dogs also have an innate sense about people that are fragile or ill and tend to be much more gentle. I'm sure that your grandmother will enjoy having the attention and companionship of your dog too.
> 
> Good luck!


So funny that you mentioned this. We took Sam home for a few days to see how she would do and get her more familiar with the environment. She not once jumped on my grandma! Everyone else got paw prints (minus me) of course, but when she jumped near my grandma, she always stayed standing on her hind legs and never once touched her or came close enough to. 

Very intriguing!


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. 

To clarify, I don't mean for her to NEVER jump, I know it is natural and she is expressing excitement. However, understanding how to socialize with others (humans) in a domesticated environment is important and I need her to understand that jumping on someone can be rude. I never discourage her to jump if someone has called her up, same with being on the furniture.. she knows she is only allowed on the bed when she is given permission. I think she is smart enough to learn the difference between the two; and learn more appropriate ways to greet someone. :wavey:


----------

